# Writing > General Writing >  Blank Character Profile

## sixwingmortal

This is a blank character profile sheet that I made to organize my characters.

*Character Profile

Introduction

Name:
Age:
Sex:
Location:

Appearance

Height:
Weight:
Attractiveness:
Physique:
Complexion:
Hair:
Eye color:
Handedness:
Clothing style:
Makeup:
Glasses / Contacts:
Scars / Deformities:
Tattoos / Piercings:

Personality

Intelligence level:
Mental condition:
Emotional condition:
Introvert / Extrovert:
Philosophical / Emotional:
Impulsive / Cautious:

History

Date of birth:
Place of birth:
Ethnicity:
Language:
Religion:
Relationship status:
Occupation:
Socioeconomic status:
Sexuality:
Social status:

Lifestyle / Interests

Nickname:
Theme song:
Hero / Idol:
Likes:
Dislikes:
Strengths:
Weaknesses:
Drugs / Alcohol / Smoking:
Ambitions:

Relationships

Characters role:
Characters relationships:
1. Characters name:
Characters relationship:

2. Characters name:
Characters relationship:

3. Characters name:
Characters relationship:

4. Characters name:
Characters relationship:

5. Characters name:
Characters relationship:

6. Characters name:
Characters relationship:

7. Characters name:
Characters relationship:

8. Characters name:
Characters relationship:

9. Characters name:
Characters relationship:

10. Characters name:
Characters relationship:

Biography
*

If any of you would like to use this for the same purpose, go ahead.

How do you organize your characters? Do you have a character profile? If so, what does it look like? If not, what do you do?

----------


## DickZ

Wow, you must be one very organized person. There are almost 50 separate items shown.

I guess I see the value of having something like this, but I wonder how many characters in any given story would have more than 6 entries in the list of 50 separate items.

It does remind me of one of my stories in which one of the characters had some interesting piercings and tattoos, but this certainly isn't the place to go into all that.

----------


## ampoule

Wow sixwing, I like it. Thanks for sharing!

----------


## B-Mental

*Name*:B-Mental
*Age*:mature adult, age unknown
*Sex*: Male heterosexual
*Location*:Varies 

*Appearance*

*Height*:5 ft 9 in
*Weight*:190
*Attractiveness*:Moderate..7/10
*Physique*:Short, broad shouldered, compact muscular body
*Complexion*: Varies, Dark complected to very tan, few freckles
*Hair*:Chestnut, curly to wavy
*Eye color*:Brilliant Blue
*Handedness*:Left
*Clothing style*:Moderate, Dresses well for the occassion, but has tendency to be underdressed, prefers sandals
*Makeup*:none
*Glasses / Contacts*:none, sunglasses 
*Scars / Deformities*:Large scar from knife fight on lower r/s back, broken clavicle healed poorly resulting in a large calcified knob in the center of left clavicle
*Tattoos / Piercings*: None

*Personality*

*Intelligence level*: unknown, high, strong analytical, theoretical skills and psychological intuition
*Mental condition*:Bi-Polar Disorder (dormant) Manic/Hypermanic
Emotional condition:Stable
*Introvert / Extrovert* :Biggrin: isplays leadership qualities, but eschews groups, prefers solitude, but is capable and successful in crowds
*Philosophical / Emotional*: Is a spiritual naturalist and freethinker. Knows no fear.
*Impulsive / Cautious*: Actions taken are frequently irrationally impulsive, but are actually well thought out in advance

*History*

*Date of birth*: Unknown, late 1960's through early 1970's
*Place of birth*:Wisconsin
*Ethnicity*:Caucasian, Irish American/French
*Language*:English, German, French
*Religion*:Irish Roman Catholic
*Relationship status*:Single, in and out of short lived relationships (most hold promise, but never gel)
*Occupation*:Bartender, Geologist, Engineer, Tour Guide, Educator, Artist
*Socioeconomic status*:Varies, Has gone from upper middle class to homeless to upper middle class again.
*Sexuality*: Openminded Heterosexual male of monogamous nature.
*Social status*: Fills the status of Lone Wolf, prefers small groups and solitude to large groups

*Lifestyle / Interests*

*Nickname*:B
*Theme song*:Secret Agent Man
*Hero / Idol*:JFK, Muhammud Ali, Ghandi
*Likes*: Spicy food, Blues Music, Brunette women, cold weather
*Dislikes*: Abhors violence and violent people.
*Strengths*:Stands up for victims, Willing to fight when cause is just, Has never lost a fight. Never will.
*Weaknesses*:Sometimes to longwinded
*Drugs / Alcohol / Smoking*:Believes Marijuana is not evil / Drinks in moderation, does not drink and drive. / Smokes handrolled cigars.
*Ambitions*: To map the surface of the moon's geology.

Relationships (Not Filled Out)


Ok, this is how I would fill it out for me. How would you fill it out for one of your characters.

----------


## Watershed

I love reading outlines and reports, and I would love to read things like this written by other people, but I just don't write this way. I really just let the story flesh out my characters and don't really go in with too much of an idea beyond an abstraction or sometimes just the fact they're in the story. I like to think I characterize as Shakespeare does. I'll give them more dimensions and individualization as the plot calls for it.

----------

